# Multi-Level Marketing Jobs



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

If you don't know what "Multi-Level Marketing is, here's the wiki: Multi-level marketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, basically I just got a new job that is in this format. I don't expect to have a get-rich-quick scheme, or focus solely on recruiting. Basically, I just need more money, and this seems like an easy way to do it. And the company seems pretty legit, so I know I'm not hooking people on something they'll regret

Has anyone here ever been a part of one of these?

What are your thoughts on these kinds of companies?

What about legitimate vs scams?


Anyway, as my own life continues, I will treat this more as an experiment than anything.

Let me hear your thoughts!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

People have been trying to get me involved in various MLM businesses over the years. A few weeks ago, one of my friends signed me up for one that I think has potential. It has only been around for a few years and is fitness-related, and I really like the mission and the products. 

You CAN make a great deal of money doing MLM, but you have to be patient.  One of the women in my "upline" is making $24k per month on average.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm interested in the Youngevity products. Moreso as a user than a seller.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

sonicdrink said:


> If you don't know what "Multi-Level Marketing is, here's the wiki: Multi-level marketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So, basically I just got a new job that is in this format. I don't expect to have a get-rich-quick scheme, *or focus solely on recruiting*. Basically, I just need more money, and this seems like an easy way to do it. And the company seems pretty legit, so I know I'm not hooking people on something they'll regret
> 
> ...



There is ONLY ONE WAY to make money on MLM and that is RECRUITING. That is what the whole structure is based on!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

MLM: Just say no! If they aren't paying you a regular wage, it isn't a job either...


----------

